# Hurricane irene



## Nym (Aug 29, 2011)

question....did anyone really get any damage from this hurricane at all? i mean, i know you dont want bad things to happen but so far it hasnt been more then a gimmick here to sell water bottles. im in worcester , mass and we were suppossed to get fucked over big time and all we got was some minor damage, trees riped up and a few power lines out.

i dont know, i hope everyone is ok, but i was just courious if this thing was even news worthy. from what i see on the news here, it doesnt show much.


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 29, 2011)

that ny fuck on faux news showed a home vid he made of flood damage which amounted to 5 inches of water on the road. we call that a puddle in florida after an average rain. poor baby had to walk to his car in rain booties lol.


----------



## TheHawk (Aug 29, 2011)

Here's the extent of the damage Hurricane Irene did in Myrtle Beach .......


----------



## Nym (Aug 29, 2011)

wow just saw that the state of vermont got super fucked, 20 people have died and its an estimated 40 billion dollars worth of damage  yikes...no beuno

so some people did get fucked but for the rest of us it was an easy way to sell canned food and water bottles


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 29, 2011)

ok i myself almost got hit by a tree going out for a smoke during wilma. some people in tralers got hit and killed by trees and a guy in a shelter went to his car for a smoke and got killed by a tree. it doesnt have to be windy for a big tree to fall they get waterlogged and top heavy. most of the deaths happen after the hurricane because theres no streetlights. and cagers feel they dont have to stop and look at every intersection before proceeding. stop signs get blown down and twisted the wrong way as well. signage is the very last thing to get fixed after a storm this leads to death. how did the 20 die?


----------



## finn (Aug 29, 2011)

I think you only really have to watch out if you're in the woods... or a cardboard box. In a lot of trees will be dead branches hanging down, and those can be pretty dangerous, in addition to dead and dying trees. I make it a point to either steer clear or take them down myself. I didn't get any damage from the storm, myself. I'd be more worried about ice storms.


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 29, 2011)

dude i have been through 3 of these. last one i was without power for 5 weeks. 5 weeks of accidents ala cartoon town. cut 5 cars out of downed trees by hand. ate salty shit till i had blisters on my toungue. national guard was in iraq. canada hooked my power back up not the usa. lets see typical hurricane here i have no shudders still have window damage from 05. i tape up the windows because if they blow glass shards become bullets. you also have to avoid windows, a two by four can kill you a hanger can go through your head. i clear out the big closet radio tracking map, water food, blankets pillows sumn to piss and shit in etc. then screw the door shut with a cordless drill. i tie a rope around the handle and ancho that to a eyebolt and lag in the concrete floor i have a flashlight some handsaws a hammer in case i have to cut my way out. hurricanes dont blow they suck. they will suck the roof off and suck in the windows and suck the door open and suck you right out into deadly projectiles. theres also spot tornadoes. youre house can be still standing you neighbors house gone and the neighbors nowhere to be found. some idiots have hurricane parties. if your shitfaced on booze and drugs you cant tie a rope around your waist and go out and try to save a baby. hurricanes are a motherfucker expect the unexpected stay inside after the storm until your food runs out. and definately dont go down to the beach and go surfing or watch the storm you may never be seen again.


----------

